# Pretty disappointed.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, we had the county show yesterday for the sheep. This is where we make the money back on our sheep usually. But this year they changed the rules, instead of everybody getting into the sale only about 10 people got in. And getting into the sale was how I was going to be able to get my truck. I didn't make it though. :tears: So I have one last show and I'm hoping I might get in but I doubt it because it's an even bigger show, so if I didn't get into county I probably won't get into districts. 

I only needed $600. :tears:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Crissa I'm sorry, hope it all works out. If I could I would loan you the $600 but I really can't right now. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh how disapointing. I wonder why they changed the rules like that  well hers hoping you do well in the next show and sale and if not God provides a way for you to get the money! ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry it didn't work out in your favor, hopefully the "right" thing will come along soon. :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh, Crissa! That is so sad! :hug: I hope you will get into the next show. ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. If I don't get a truck I don't know what I'll do about getting to work, school (college), or taking all of the animals to the vet and what not. I'm not losing hope completely yet.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Your welcome...that's a good thing...never lose hope...when there is a will there is a way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Your welcome...that's a good thing...never lose hope...when there is a will there is a way.


 so true.... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah...that is something I have to live by day to day or I wouldn't be where I am right now..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hold your head high....pray.. ray: .. and someday... things will turn around.....bad days can't last forever....there are good days to.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I like that...we can all learn from simple sayings like these because we make everything sooo complicated...lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

there ya go........... :hug: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm trying to look at the good things, but somedays it's really hard. I'm really not trying to complain, because I know it could be worse and that there are people that are having a harder time than I am.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very right.... there is always someone ..that is having a harder time... then you or me ..
I know how hard things can be....keep a positive attitude.. as you are doing...that is a great way to think about it by the way.... :thumbup: and you will see.. "good" coming from it....think positive you get a "positive" ...think negative and will get "negative"...... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when is the next show Crissa?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

It's Tuesday. But I can't go. :tears: I am failing a class. (I just now got my book though! :angry: ) It's not fair, I started in my math class this semester and there weren't enough books, the teacher kept saying that he would get me a book, so I finally went to the principal to ask her when the book was coming in. She didn't even know that there weren't enough books! :veryangry: So she ordered it and I just now got it. I fell too far behind in it and couldn't keep up without a book of my own. I tried to borrow someone's every weekend to catch back up but it's hard and I just couldn't do it and I'm embarassed about it. I feel so stupid. They said that they couldn't bend the rules for me. But my sister may be able to show them for me, she just has a harder time bracing them for me, so I highly doubt it will happen, she's just not used to it yet.  So I guess I won't be getting a truck anytime soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would talk to the principle - get your parents involved. Thats not right at all! there is a No child left behind law and I do believe if you said something about this then they would change their minds. Dont give up (truck or no truck) that isnt right for them to do that to you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I feel so stupid.


 you are not stupid ...never think that way.. :hug: ..it is not your fault by any means....go to a higher source about it...like the board of education........and tell them what happened with the book shortage and order.....
it is ridiculous... they are discriminating you for something ..that should be provided by the school.....find other students to back you up...and ask them why... am I not being treated fairly....
ask the higher source...why am I and others going to fail ...because of the schools problems..... I don't see it as bending the rules......just because you want to succeed and they have a shortage........ :scratch:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. I still didn't get to go. Our conference with the pricipal is tomorrow. (I think they did that so that I still could't go) So basically I have no way to get a vehicle. (anyone interested in some lambs for pets/lawnmowers?) If I can sell both Heidi and Chase. Both at $150 or so, and then sell the lambs for $100 or so together plus sell some graphics, I may be able to get a cheapo truck that won't last long. (there is one person that may be willing to trade an older truck for my dad's older dirtbike though) I don't know, it's so frustrating. :tears: I did happen to have the most horrible mental break down ever. Literally. I had a huge nervous breakdown. I think Spring Break will help my nerves alot though, spend some extra time with the goats and horse. I am fine now though, I just had a lot dumped on me that day. Thanks for letting me vent. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH Crissa I am so sorry - very frustrating how life can get  

Keep your chin up....something will work out soon :hug:


----------

